#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  Met de liefde van je leven op huwelijksreis >3333

## Moslim(a)

Hij begon op zijn knieen te leunen en zei:' ik vind jou mash'Allah een mooie en aardige vrouw met jou en ja met JOU wil ik met de rest van mijn leven delen'. Dus vraag ik jou: "wil je met mij trouwen mijn prinses?? En pakte een doosje tevoorschijn met een mooie ring met een diamandje er op. Ik voelde een hele vloedgolf met vlinders door me lijf gaan en het bloed steeg naar mijn hoofd. Mijn ogen voelde waterig, en riep :" JA JA natuurlijk mijn lief NATUURLIJK wil ik mijn leven samen met JOU delen  :Smilie:  . En toen begonnen de tranen over mijn wangen naar beneden te rollen. Hij keek mij opgelucht en blij aan , vandaar dat hij de hele dag zo zenuwachtig was en stotterde. Hij vroeg mij mee te komen im naar een Sjieke restaurant te gaan. 

Toen we bij het restaurant aangekomen waren, vroeg hij mij wat ik wou eten en af mij het menukaart aan. Ik zocht naar gewoon een makkelijk soepje ofz iets ? Ik koos uiteindelijk voor tomaten soep speciaal . Ik wist namelijk niet wat dat was maar wou het gewoon uit proberen :P en koos voor een advocado shake  :knipoog: . Marouane koos voor een broodje gezond en ook een advocado milkshake  :knipoog:  toen we klaar met eten betaalde hij achteraf en liepen we naar buiten. Hij bracht mij naar het station en vroeg mijn huis nummer om naar mijn vader te bellen. Ik gaf hem het huis nummer 9871234567
Ik bel zometeen als ik thuis ben (marouane) ja is goed zei ik en vertrok dromend naar de trein toe. Toen ik naar binnen wou stappen botste ik tegen iemand en en zei sorry en liep snel door. De jonge man volgde mij en ging naast mij zitten maar had fifties niks in de gaten omdat ik druk bezig was met dromen :$ haha. Ik schrok me dood toen ik hem naast me zag zitten en waren me gedachtes weer in het real Life :P . En zei tegen mij sorry dat ik je zo liet schrikken maar hoi aangenaam ik ben chahir en jij bent ? Ik negeerde hem en keek uit het raam en zei terwijl ik uit het raam keek :' Salaam ik ben Hajar het geeft niet dat je me zo liet schrikken maar wil je me aub alleen laten ? Maar dat deed hij niet en zei :' vindje het erg als ik mijn telefoon nummer achterlaat alsjeblieft bel me ff Hajar . Ik negeerde het en scheurde het papiertje en gooide de snippers op de grond. De trein stopte en ik stapte uit en liep naar de bushalte toe en nam de bus naar mijn huis. In de bus zaten van die irritante Marokkaanse jongens die me geletruidrager riepen: Psst ziana ezjie 3lneja . Ik drukte opde stop knop van de bus en stapte uit. Ik liep naar de deur en stak de sleutel in het gat, een trok de deur open . Hewa benti djelie koelsie lebes . Wa mama hmdl en jij? Ja ook hamdl. En lachte sneaky. Ik dacht wat is er vandaag met haar aan de hand? En ze zei opeens uit het niets : Slaaatt oe slaamm etc. Ik schrok me dood Pff o.o en ik zei mama mama maar ze ging steeds door ik schreeuwde door dat gezang heen MAMA!! Wat is er? Waarop ze antwoordde :' Benti djelie er komt en jongen jouw hand vragen  :Smilie:  en toen dacht ik ohjaa dat zal vast en zeker marouane zijn  :Smilie:  en hij komt dit weekend jou hand vragen  :knipoog:  wollah ik ben echt trots op jou benti inouuuu !!! Mijn vader kwam naar beneden en gaf mij een kus op me voorhoofd en zei benti djelie er kont volgende week inshallah een man jou hand vragen wollah ik ben zo trots op jou !! En deed alsof ik niks wist en zei echt wollah? Mijn vader zei wollah!! Ik zei en hoe heet hij dan ? MAROUANE!!! Riepen ze in koor !! Mijn ogen werden nat van vreugde maar ook omdat ik er huis uitga en mijn zussen en broers kwamen naar beneden gerend en gaven my izjen dikke kus op mijnwang en een knuffelde my . Ik zei Wayaw rustig jullie laten me vallen. Ze lachte allemaal hahahahaha  :grote grijns: . Mijn moeder zei yallah zied er is werk aande winkel jullie gaan meehelpen met schoonmaak boodschappen en koken voor zaterdag. Dan komt marouane namelijk m'n hand vragen...

Morgen zet ik inshallah een vervogje xxxx slaapwekkend everybody xoxo

----------


## Moslim(a)

Sorry voor een paar spelfouten tot morgen inshallah !!

----------


## Moslim(a)

Ik moest naar de halal slager toe om 4kippen te kopen. Tfoee , daar was Ali weer :'s hij is echt een viezerik hij vraagt al maanden m

----------


## Moslim(a)

Hij vroeg al maanden mijn nummer maar ik gaf het hem nooit en negeerde hem altijd . Hij is 32 jaar en ik 19 -_- ff serieus ???? Ie pedo dacht ik inmezelf en liep grinnikend de slager in. Salaam Hajar zei hij en ik zei terug aleikoem Salaam. T

----------


## Moslim(a)

4 kippen aub !! Hij :

----------


## Moslim(a)

Oke isgoed komt eraan!!! Halal nigh la  :knipoog:  en knipoogde naar mij. Ik keek hem droog aan en hy zei wa wa wa ik weet t wel laatmaar was een grapje , tfoe wollah ik wil zo snel mogelijk weg alleen dat wou ikkkkk  :frons:  hij zei :'hier madames hier je kippetjes  :knipoog:  ik keek hem scheef aan en liep naar de deur :/ opeens voelde ik een hand op mijn schouder die me tege hield . Tfoe ya pedo laat me los dacht ik  :frons:  . Hij zei Hajar woellah ik smeek jou aub aub geef je nr dan kunnen we een x afspreken???!!

----------


## Moslim(a)

Waarop ik antwoorde semhay Ali dat kan helaas niet waarop hij weer antwoordde waarom en hij keek droevig . Ik zei tegen hem dat ik al verloofd was en of hij mij aub met rust wou laten . En zei ja is goed Hajar ik dacht dat jij mijn vrouw werd maar je bent al iemand Anders vrouw dus moet ik je idd met rust laten. Semhay zei ik en liep snel met een rood hoofd weg ik pakte myn fiets snel en racete naar huis onder weg dacht ik tr

----------


## Moslim(a)

Onderweg dacht ik tfoe e3likoeemmm eindelijk hen ik van die pedo af pffff het leek alsof ik daar de hele dag met die viezerik zat ughhh nooit wil ik dat nog meemaken inshallah nooiiiit  :knipoog:  dus thuis aangekomen legde ik myn fiets tegen het muurtje aan en deed de deur open. Mijn moeder kwam naarme toe en zei hajarr waarom duurde het zo lang ik zovan waarom ? Loubna is hier gekomen speciaal voor jou . Loubna rende op mij af en zei hee zinaaaa woellah ik heb je echt gemist . Ik jou ook Hbiba . Ik legde de zak met kippen op de aanrecht en rende met loubna naar boven



Ik zet zometeen een vervolg ik ga eten x

----------


## Moslim(a)

We hebben hier stille lezers nigh la  :knipoog:   :tong uitsteken:  :traan1:

----------


## asal

Waauw insha'allah blijven jullie lang & gelukkig samen ♥♥

----------


## Moslim(a)

Ik en Loubna zaten samen op bed te kletsen over van alles en nog wat dus ik vertelde haar dat ik ging verloven. Ze stond op en feliciteerde mij en zei wayaaawww wrm hebje al die tijd niks aan my vertelt a emshoem???????????!!!!!!!!  :gek:  :boer:  :slik!: . Sorry ...  :traan1:  Geeft niet Zina als je maar alles aan mij vertelt wat je hebt meegemaakt?!!! :boogie:  Oke dus vertelde ik haar allles en hoe hij mij ten huwelijk vroeg enz. Awwhhhhhhh soooo romantischh!!!! :traan1:  :traan1:  :traan1:  . Wollah wanneer komt mijn ware ? :'(. Insh'Allah waarop zij Amien zei. Mijn moeder riep ons : EWAAA ???!!!!! LOUBNA HAJARRRR VENEK? RAZJA MAMA GELTIEE WE KOMEN DR AANNN .schreeuwden zee tegelijkertijd  :bandiet: . Dus kwamen we beneden aan ewa yallah ziedd ruim op. WATT OPRUIMEN hiih?!! de huiskamerrss e gekkerdss !!! haahaha (we know) ;p . Na het schoonmaken wayawww we waren helemaal brokee :knife_head:  We liepen naar boven loubna e belde haar ouders om te vertellen dat ze hier het hele weekend bleef omdat er bezoek komen die de hand van Hajar gaan vragen en de ouders vonden koelsie mezjan xx  :Smilie:  . eyh uhmm schatje ?? ja Loubna? ehmm babyy ik mag niet blijven  :traan1: . o.o :slik!:  zeg woellaahh? HAHAHAHAHHAHA en Loubna knalde opde grond met de slappe  :hardlach:  HAHAHAHAHA wayawww zag je jou pokerrrfacee 
WHGAHAHAHAGAAHHAHAHA

----------


## Moslim(a)

vertel me of ik door moet gaan? En dan kom ik met een langggggg vervolgje morgen Insh'Allah !! Slaaplekker :blij:  :blauwe kus:  :Cool:  :tong uitsteken:  :boogie:  :slapen:

----------


## Moslim(a)

Ik liep naar de badkamer en Loubna bleef rondsnuffelen in mijn kamer. 
Toen ik klaar was met douchen zag ik Loubna achter de laptop. Wat ben je aan t doen schat? o , niksniks hoor  :knipoog:  . Yek vertel yallah  :Smilie:  . Okeoke kijk ik ben zo een jongen tege gekomen op 't internet :$ en nu msnnen we met mekaar  :tong uitsteken:  Verder nikss  :knipoog: . Jawell vertel zieedddd a mossiba  :tong uitsteken:  . Okeoke hij wilt maandag met mij afspreken dats it. Hahah jaja hoelaat? ehm na school pm 5uur . Waaaarr Loubnaa ????? Bij de maccie hier inde stad xx ohokee  :tong uitsteken:  ik dacht bijmezelf wollah ikga ze bespieden whahahaaa . Ze maakt me af alsze me ziet ;P. Okeoke hebje nog honger Loubie? Ja pff heb je chips ofzo? yaa vreetzak ik dacht broodje gezondd whahaha. Kom mee dan . We liepen naar beneden en loubna zat in de kast te snuffelen . Hebje al iets gevonden Loub . Jaa ehhmmm Chips Snoep frisdrank oke is goede yallah neem menaar boven 

ikzet nog een vervolgg xoxo

----------


## Moslim(a)

de tv ging aan en we keken een Horror film, totdat we geklop hoorde op onze raam.. Loubna wollah wie is daar bbij 't raam?  :gechoqueerd:  Wejo ik weet niet ? :traan2:  alatief ben bang :$ ikooookk Loubnaaa  :frons:  Ik hoorde dat diegene nog een keer klopte en zei Hajarr ik ben 't Marouane. owowhhhh Loubna dit is mijn verloofde marouane . Je bent nog niet verloofd -_- . nouen :$ dat gaan we dus wel doennn. hahah ga naar je ''verloofde''toe die pas zaterrdagg je hand komt vragen. Ik liep naar het raam toe en maakte em open. He lieverd . He wat doe je hier? Niks :$ kwou je gewn fftjes zien  :knipoog:  . Owww soso  :knipoog:  miste je me ? wuhaha. ehmm jaa daarom kom ik langs . Hahaha oeehh liefdespraatjes zei loubna . Still Loubnaaaa. Owhjaa en Marouane dit is mijn vriendin Loubna en Loubna dit is mijnnnn VERLOOFDE Marouane. Salaam :$ zei marouane (tis een verlegen jongen ) aleikoem salaam marouane gaat alles goed? Hmdl metjou? ook hmdl. Maar eyy Marouane je moet wel gaan voordat me broer of vader komt binnen stormen  :tong uitsteken:  . haha oke is goed daar ga ik maar weer !! Beslama Mar, Beslama meiden !! thalla tot overmorgen  :knipoog: . hij verdween uit het raam en zag al dat hij z'n auto instapte . Yea aapje van my dacht ik  :tong uitsteken:  . yallah loubna doe de tv uit en gaan slapen voordat ik nachtmerries krijg . Jaaaa sgoed bangeschijterd  :tong uitsteken: . Wat noemje mij bang ehh nu slapen. Haha je bent mn baas niet haha. haha jewelll . hajar gaaa slapen antwoorde loubna . haha je bent mn baasjee niet. jewelll antwoordde loubna. yea naapert nugaan we slapen en ik zette het licht uit

----------


## Moslim(a)

zometeen ga ik verder  :knipoog:

----------


## Moslim(a)

Ik ga morgen verder ben broek byex

----------


## Moslim(a)

Broek = broke . Spelfout :$

----------


## Moslim(a)

Volgende dag wekker ging om 11uur sochtends ik en loubna kleedde ons om ontbeten en gingen naar school . Toen we daar aankwamen ware we stipt optijd voor de bel ging . Na school pakte we de trein naar schhool toen kwam die chahir weer naar me toe en vroeg waarom ik niet had gebeld en ik zei omdat ik verloofd was !! En toen daarna liet hy my met rust ik kwam thuis met loubna myn moeder zoals gewoonlyk aan t opruimen :/ we renden naar boven en loubna zei wwyaaw morgen komt marouane jou hand vragen toen ze dat sei werd ik echt zenuwavhtig brbb maar ik was aan de ene kant oook wel bly  :Smilie:  om 6uur s avond riep my moeder my om te komen eten myn vader vertelde tijdens t eten hoelaat ze zouden komen en wat hy verwacht vanmy dat ik natuurlyk jaa moet segge en dat wil ik natuurlyk ook het is myn droom man  :knipoog:  dus na t eten gingen we naar de videotheek en huurde een leuke romantische film in we hadden chips popcorn frisdrank klaargelegd toen de film was afglopen 00:00uur pas zag ik dat loubna naast my in slaap was gevaallen dus ik zette de tv uit en viel ook in slaap

Morgen ga ik verder x  :knipoog:

----------


## hananeboujdaine

spannend ga snel verder
 :duim:

----------


## Moslim(a)

> spannend ga snel verder


 thx ik ga snel een langg vervolgje schrijven xx

----------


## Moslim(a)

We werden lachend wakker. Loubna:' rotttwijfff wrm hebje me gewn ni wakker gemaakt ik wou de film afkijkenn !! Tja wist ik veel ik wou he lekker late sla

----------


## Moslim(a)

Late slapen . Pfff en wat snurkert ik snurk niet hoorr . Hahah jawelll . Stt oke kom ontbyte je mannetje komt vandaag hihi. Haha en k rende de douche in voordt me broer er naar binne ging  :tong uitsteken: . Na het douche liep ik naar benede niet eens ik mocht ontbyte gelijk moest ik helpen  :frons:  . Yallah ziedd meehelpen het gebeurt allemaal niet van zelf hajar zei mn mooederr . Pfff jaja okeoke . Ik pakte de kip en gaf die aanme moeder mijn moeder zat allerlei vieze depen uit de kip te snijden . Ik werd best misselijk . Loubna yallag zied jij mag die restjes van de kip opruimen , en loybna trok een vies gezicht . Ik lachte haar uit en zei wayawwww wollah ik had een foto moete make van jou face whahhahaha. Tfoe wollah die kip resten stinke echtt pfff blehh . HAHAHA mijn moeder zei ja en jij mag afwassen en loubna lachte met zo een gemeen lachje. Pff en ik ging afwasse . Na alles gingen ik en loubna naar bove t was 6uur en ze komen over een uurtje.

----------


## hananeboujdaine

ga snel verder

----------


## Moslim(a)

hahaha jij bent ook mijn zus hihihihihi :haha:  :haha:  :haha:  :haha:  :haha:  :haha:  :haha:  :haha:  :haha:  :haha:  hahahhahahaha leuk

----------


## Moslim(a)

Na al die gedoe met opruimen afwas enz , gingen ik en loubna ons aankleden over een half uur komt je mannetje zei loubna waardoor k meer zenuwe kreeg eindelijk kan ik mijn toekomstige schoonouders zien  :Smilie:  waardoor ik al een beetje een beeld maakte over hoe ze eruitzoude zien whaha en k lachte in mezelf . Hajar ?? Ja loubna ? Wrm lachte je net in jezelf? Owh niksss ? Yallah vertel!! Haha ik zat al helemaal een beeld te maken hoe mijn schoonouders eruit zouden zien. Jaaa zou k ook willen weten maar we zien ze toch zometeen duss geduld babee ! Haha ja sgoed ! En als je een kind krijgt van hem inshallah begon ze -_- ik onderbrak haar : hewahewa rustig dat zien we inshallah nog wel!! Hahahahjaa isgoed hajar maar ik wou vragen hoe e ze wou noemen.... Ohhh ehhhmm.. Als ik inshaalllah een meisje krijg word t anissa of romaissa en een jongen word zakaria of ibrahim. Wauw mooie namen tbarkallah !! I know heb goeie smaak zeg k met een additude whahaha vuile kreng !! Haha en ik zeker niet  :frons:  jawel maakte grapje babee ! Owh okee maar nu echt omklede nog 15 minute wheeeliee !! Alatieffff!! Oke ehm doe een mooie le3bahia aan ballarinas en een leuke hoofddoek saffie en ik doe het zelfde maar dan andere kleuren x ! Is goed tweeling sistaaa ! Haha loveyou !!! 2!! Ik heb lichtjes makeup aangebracht en liep naar beneden toen ik de bel hoorde loubna liep achter my aan . Ik deed de deur open en zag daar myn geliefde marouane en myn schoonouders !! Mijn toekomstige schoonmoeder keek me een tijdje aan en liet een traan van vreuge vallen en gaf me een dikke knuffel en een kus salaam myn benti!! Aleikoem salaam gelti ( voor de beleefdheid) en ik wou myn toekomstige schoonvader een hand geven maar hij knuffelde me ook en zei salaam aleikoem benti!! Waarop k weer sei salaam aleikoem hamie . En ik zag marouabne als laatst hy bleef me lang aankijken en keek of niemand in de buurt was en gaf me snel een dikkeee zoen op myn wang  :Smilie:  mmmm zo lieff

----------


## Moslim(a)

Morge ga k verder babess slaaplekkerr !

----------


## Moslim(a)

Marouane liep naar de huiskamer en ik bleef daar verstyfd staan. Mmm wat een lekkere kus  :Smilie:  . Ik liep naar de keuken en legde marokkaanse ne3ne3 thee neer met nootjes en koekjes op tafel in de huiskamer alle ogen waren op mij gericht en kreeg het warm vooral mijn mannetje keek me heel lang en liefdevol aan . Ik voelde mijn wangen rood worden en legde het snel neer en liep snel naar de keuken toe. Pff wejo alle ogen ware opmy gericht hayek eng  :frons:  maar ik moet wel naar de huiskamer toe en liep voorzichtig naar binnen totdat weer iedereen opkeek en ik byna struikelde over het drempeltje . :$ ik schaamde me nog erger en eerd rood. Ik zag dat marouane zn lach probeerde in te houden dus keek ik hem gevaarlyk aan en keek weer normaal. Ik ging zitten naast mijn moeder . En bleef luisteren waar se het over hadden blablabla. Marouane zat my de hele dag aan t aanstaren waar ik dus de heletijd door bloosde. Aan het eind van de avond vroeg myn ouders my of ik met hem wou trouwen en natuurlyk zei ik ja . En toen vroegen ze aan marouane of hy met my wou trouwen en hy zei tuurlyk ook ja. Volgende week gaan we trouwplannen maken.

----------


## yousra_

Ik vind het nu al een leuk verhaal  :boogjes:

----------


## Moslim(a)

Dankjewel lieverd ik ga inde avond verder x

----------


## Moslim(a)

We zijn 1 week verder.

Weer het hele huis schoonmaken. Zonder schatje Loubna  :frons:  . Om 6uur komt marouane en dat is al over een uur dus ik moet sneller zijn . Na al dat schoonmaken en afwassen liep ik naar boven om kleren aan te trekken. Hmmm.... Wat zal ik nu aandoen ? Fftjes kyken...... Aaa ik weet 't  :Smilie:  . Een licht roze jurkje net boven me knieens met een vestje en een spijkerbroek. En een lichtroze hoofddoek. Ik trok het aan en dacht aan me oma in marokko. Shit ik ben haar helemaal vergeten. Weetj wat ik ga doen ik ga een ticket boeken voor haar zodat ze ook er by kan zyn , zonder haar is 't geen echte bruiloft !! Ik rende als een speer naar beneden en zei tegen me moeder over wat ik net dacht. Dus myn moeder vond 't een goed idee . Insh'Allah komt ze !!! De bel ging en ik liep naar de deur . Maar het is geen marouane maar loubnaa djelieee . LOUBNA !! HAJAR!!! Hahaha . Alles goed ? Ja hmdl metjouu ? Ook hmddll xx . Zometeen komt je aanstaande  :Smilie:  . Jupp idd . Kom binnen schat ! Wilje wat drinken of eten ? Nee nee heb al gegeten lieverd. Salaam aleikoem !! Aleikoem salaam gelti . Koelsie lebes ? Wa koelsie lebes hmdlxx . Wij rende samen als een ferrari en een lamborgini naar boven  :tong uitsteken:  . En plofte neer op het bed. Na al dat gekoetjes en kals gesprek hoor de we de deur bel gaan...

Sorry ik kon 't niet laten moest wel nu vervolg schrijven . Ik schrijf er straks nog een x

----------


## Moslim(a)

Doorgaan ?

----------


## Moslim(a)

En ja hoor daar was de liefde van me leven !! Myn Marouane !! Ik opende de deur en zag mijn schoonouders en marouane staan. Ik groette zijn ouders, en marouane gaf me snel een kus op myn mond. We hadden de trouwplannen gemaakt en ik en Marouane mochten samen weggaan. Aangekomen in zijn auto reden we naar een afgelegen plekje toe. We keken elkaar intens aan en hy begon my te kussen in m'n nek en toen op myn lippen , en zo ging het een tijdje door. We keken elkaar aan en myn lippen voelde opgezwollen aan. Hmmm die was lekker zei hij. Ik begon te blozen en gaf hem een kusje op z'n wang. Iwa yallah en wat gaan we doen meneertj ? Meneertje heeft in een chik restaurant gereseveerd ! Owww wat lief van meneertje en wie gaat mee ? Mevrouwtje gaat natuurlyk mee wie dan ? En wie is mevrouwtje...?? Iwaaa hajar ik ga dit spel niet mee spelen !! Jyyy bent mevrouwtjj !! Hahaha johh ik wist dat niet !! Zei ik sarcastisch. Hij gaf me een kus, en reed door. Aangekomen by het restaurant waar hy my vroeg te trouwen aten we wat en laat in de avond kwam ik thuis aan. Ik zag dat Loubna in myn bed sliep dus gaf ik haar een kus op haar wang en fluisterde ik :' je bent de bestebeste beste vrindin die ik ooit gehad heb !! Ik wil je nooit kwijt ! AHA !!!!! Je houdt dus vanmee !!! Kutwijff heb je meegeluister ik gooide een kussne tegen dr hoofd aan en zo ontstond het kussen gevecht. HAJARRR!!!!!!!!! We keken elkaar en gingen snel liggen in bed en myn moeder kwam de kamer binnengestormd. Iwa wie was zo een herrie aan 't maken ? We sliepen ze3ma gewoon dooor. Hajarrr!!! Hhmmm... Mammaa wat is er ??? Maakte jullie zo een herie ? La !! Wij sliepen gewoon agazeh loubna slaapt dus hoe bedoelt u ?? Mijn moeder liep weg en ik en loubna barstte in lachen uit. WHAHAHAHA!!!! Na een tijdje vielen we inslaap. Ik droomde over myn dagje ik en marouane samen ....

----------


## Moslim(a)

Volgende dag , 

Ik werd vroeg wakker en zag dat 't 9uur 's ochtends was, dus maakte ik loubna niet wakker. Ik liep de douche in en deed myn hele ochtend routine. Ik liep naar beneden en begon de tafel te dekken en legde alles klaar. 

Na een tijdje kwamen myn ouders en karima beneden gelopen en begonnen we samen te ontbyten. Toen we klaar waren gingen ik en loubna alvast dingetjes regelen voor myn dagje zoals de ziana , ik heb gehoord dat ziana Zahara Styling heel goed is, dus begon ik op facebook te kijken . Ik zocht op search naar ziana zahara styling en werd helemaal verliefd !!! Wauww !!!! Ik belde haar op om een afspraak te plannen en het was zo gedaan !! Ik en loubna gingen de stad in voor dingetjes zoals bedankjes koekjes bruidsjurk enz. We kwamen thuis uitgeput aan met lege handen  :frons:  . Er was niks !! Ziana Zahara Styling had my aangeraden om een keer langs Maziana Bruidsmode te gaan . Dus thuis bekeek ik de bruidsjurken en weer werd ik verliefd ! Ik had een afspraak gemaakt en morgen mocht ik lang komen inshaallah. Loubna was naar huis gegaan en ik was thuis met broer . Ik had marmita gemaakt en begonne same te eten. Na het eten ging ik slapen was doodmoe

----------

